

Ask HN: Does anyone have statistics on incubators? - littleidea

I have looked at the numbers for YC and Techstars,  but after that I can find very little public info.<p>http://yclist.com/
http://www.techstars.com/companies/results/<p>I'm interested if there is anything similar for the founders institute or 500 Startups that I'm missing.<p>I'd also love to see numbers for any other incubator/accelerator programs that are available.<p>Or if you went through a program or are associated with one, I'd appreciate information on the number of companies that went through the program and the number that got follow on funding, and the average investment.
======
daleharvey
[https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?pli=1&key=0AkkhS...](https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?pli=1&key=0AkkhSN3vaY4jdF90b1l1Vnl5NmZjaTBNQWlJYVozMEE&hl=en#gid=20)

~~~
littleidea
looks like a list with no real data for most of them

